# Cherry Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is a small cherry vase I did out of some scrap. To small for a bowl and not big enough for a potpourri pot. So decide a vase would be nice, small but nice. It is 4" tall by 3 1/4" across. It is finished with several coats of wipe on poly. A close friend of mine made me some hollowing tools while he was making his. He made me a offer I couldn't refuse. He did a excellent job on them and they worked really well. A straight, a 45* and a swan neck that accepts 3/16" turning bits.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

It's all been said before Bernie but I'll say it again - GREAT work. The finish is superb and I guess you just raised the bar once more.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now that's a kewl little vase Bernie


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie what can I say that I already haven't. Excellent work as usual. :dance3:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a little cracker Bernie, perhaps it's as much my tools as my lack of skill that prevents ME from achieving such results! How about a shot of the tools Bernie?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Actually this thing was fun to do. I had more fun with this one than the big ones. Harry here is a shot of them.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sometimes in the accolades, we forget that there was a journey to get where you are. Thanks for taking the journey and sometimes letting us enjoy it as well. I always look forward to seeing your work,


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Jerry. It is my pleasure.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pic. Bernie, are they about 1/4" square?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes they are 1/4" Harry. Made from HSS. About 6" long. They work very well.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks again Bernie, one of these days I hope to surprise you!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry my friend, I have no doubt that you will.


----------



## George Morris (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice! Great vase! G


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very beautiful work!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Beautiful job Bernie, small pieces can make some very exciting turnings, I never throw them away


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Yes Maurice I never throw anything away and if you don't believe me just ask my wife.:laugh::sarcastic:


----------



## George Morris (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice! Good work! G


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you George. It is appreciated.


----------



## rodsprit (Nov 5, 2009)

nice


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow...beautiful. I haven't tried my hand at turning (though I bought a lathe about a year ago...it's still collecting dust), but looking at pictures like this makes me want to try it.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Great work...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Schechner said:


> Wow...beautiful. I haven't tried my hand at turning (though I bought a lathe about a year ago...it's still collecting dust), but looking at pictures like this makes me want to try it.


Thanks again all. Adam gett'r dusted off and get after it. You might be surprised.


----------

